# freezing bread dough.....



## pearl (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello
I am a small cafe owner/cook and love to bake and am considering going back to making my own bread & burger buns for the cafe. I started out doing this years ago and gave it up because I was overwhelmed with work. Our situation has changed and we are just going to open for the weekends. Fri, Sat & Sun-4 to 8. So, now I am thinking of starting up again with all the baking. Besides it smells soooo good to walk into a restaurant with the smell of homemade bread........
My question is: can I make, shape & freeze in the loaf pans without a rising? And the buns? Cut & shape, freeze, bag up and then thaw as needed? Anybody ever tried that?
Thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You'll need to give it a rise prior to shaping, and then freeze immediately after shaping. The next rise would be after thawing. Make sure it's well wrapped, to prevent freezer burn and the development of a skin.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never done it with lean breads but I've had complete success with items like brioche and danish. I wouldn't freeze them in the pans, it's got no advantages (I can think of) and I think they'll probably stick greatly once baked.

Some other thoughts...many breads hold well in the cooler. Slow rise=good flavor development. Depending upon what your real restrictions are I think I would use the cooler to hold instead of the freezer. 

Also since your flexable (being THE owner yourself) I would suggest other "breads" that are very convient and have great ease. Such as biscuits, you can mix enormous batches and store them taking out and baking off what's needed in a moments notice for the ultimate in fresheness. There are many twists on biscuits for flavoring that could be very special.

I also am very fond of bread sticks for their ease. I bake them and freeze to hold. Then as needed (and this is what makes a great bread stick) I brush with butter and season and re-bake for crispness. You can re-heat from a frozen state if needed and you can be playful with seasonings too.

Another item I used to make that worked well holding (with zero waste) is a twist on cheese straws. Theres alot that hasn't been done with filling and shaping...Martha started me playing with this item. Pesto makes a nice filling so does sun dried tomatoes mixed with some ricotta and herbs....and many other cheese combos are great. There really alot of possiblities....including how you shape them....straws, even into palmiers.... oops, don't forget to mist them with oil and sprinkle with salt and or additional herbs before baking.


----------



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

there are a lot of good kaiser rolls that are avialable, the proof and bake type you will still get the fresh baked aroma. loaf bread i can see doing because there is less production time involved unless you have a bun roller for the burger bunns. what deboard suggested is a good idea is to let the dough slow rise in the cooler posibly overnight, also mix the dough cold also. Just my own opinion, if the dough is at room temp when it goes into the freezer it will continue to proof a little, (unless you have a blast freezer) and as the dough the freezes the h20 in the dough freezes and the water molecules form tiny rigid ice crystals and unless handled properly these crystals can puncture the yeast cells. just my thoughts


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Dough can be frozen befor rising and shaping. Mix and knead the dough as directed in the recipe. Brush the inside of a plastic freezer bag with oil and plae the unrisen dough inside. Expel any air, leaving just enough space for the dough to rise slightly as it freezes. To thaw, place the dough in the refrigerator for 12-24 hours, until it has doubled in size. Remove from the fridge and bring to room temperature. Shape, proof, and bake as directed.

Dough can be frozen after shaping. Place the shaped dough on a aking sheet and cover tightly with plastic wrap. (Saran is the best as it keeps out the most oxygen of any other plastic wrap on the market.) Then place the baking sheet in the freezer and leave just until the dough beomes firm. Store the dough in a plastic freezer bag. To thaw, remove the dough from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for 12-24 hours, until it has doubled in size. Remove ferom the fridge and leave at room temperature for 20 minutes. Bake as directed.

*The Art of Bread* by "Cooking Club of America"


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

hi,

we freez it after shaping, however we add about 10% more yeast, as freezing affect it. 

regards


----------

